# External Bait well???



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

Need more space for live bait. I have seen a picture of someone using a trash can and rigging it to their washdown. Can someone provide me with a good external baitwell diagram before next week.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

This is what I use and it works great.

I purchased the large igloo cube. Purchased 2 hose fittings like the one your bilge hose hooks two. Drill two hole at the top cornor of the cooler, one under the other. Top hose get connected to washdown and the other goes to the drain on my splash well. The hose I use is clear but I would think you could use what ever works. Works great and less than $40. It will hold about 30 big baits.

Also when not in use serves as my adult beverage/water cooler which saves one cooler from being on the boat!


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Bass Pro Shops sell an external unit as well. I saw 3 different sizes the last time I went in there. Of course the price varies with size..........


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got a 55 gal plastic (polypro) drum cut off with a hose coming from a transom mt pump and an overflow with a strainer that goes to a forward scupper. On top of the drum I've got a "waterproofed' plywood cover with a hinged lid (caulk the joint between the plastic and the plywood). On the forward (fixed)part of the lid I've got a seat mounted (my boat has a cabin, not a CC) and the back part extends out over the lip of the drum to make a cutting board. On the hose to the tank I have a "Y" and a cutoff valve to give me a saltwater washdown when I need it.

You did not ask, but the other seat is mounted on a 25 gal drum with a 15 gal drum inside and insulation between for a cooler.Does not look "stylish" but it doesmaximize the use of space. Not going to win any awards, but I like it.


----------

